

Ask HN: Should I opt for a paid certificate on Coursera? - sarreph

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;d like to enroll in the R Programming course by John Hopkins university on Coursera and thought I&#x27;d ask around before parting with $49 for what the perceived value of opting for paid certificate of accomplishment is, rather than just saying I completed the course for free... I mean value in terms of both educational institutions (i.e. universities that might view this as more favourable with a certificate) and companies for job prospects.<p>Thanks!
======
brudgers
It doesn't matter _to me._ If you think spending fifty bucks _might_ motivate
you and increase your odds of completing the course and then that's a reason.
If you think the mechanisms of a verified certificate reduce the odds that you
will cheat, that's a reason. If your experience tells you that local
employerswill care or you want to help Coursera stay in business those are
also reasons _you_ might value the verified certificate.

Most important if earning an unverified certificate has no value to you or
would feel improper, then just get it. Taking a class is an experiment and you
can always optimize costs later. Just choose what makes it easier to get
started.

Good luck.

------
dudul
Neither universities nor companies will care. Just take it for free.

